# Crusty eye



## Budgielou (Aug 13, 2018)

My 1 yr old Budgie, Louie, has a bit of yellow crust and odd feathers around one eye. I’m not sure if it’s due to moltin or something more serious. He is eating m, drinking and acting normally. I’ll post a photo, any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It appears something sticky is in the feathers... 
How long have the feathers around the eye been like this? 
I would suggest you take "Renu" Contact Lens solution and gently wipe those feathers in the direction in which they grow. That should remove the residue and allow you to see if the rim of the eye is red. If so, then it would be best to have him examined by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

FaeryBee has given you excellent advice  It does appear that the feathers around his eye are matted. 

Let us know how he's doing soon! 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the links provided above, as they will help you to stay updated on the very best of budgie care practices!

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

Hope to see you around, and best wishes to you and your little budgie :sky blue:

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Budgielou (Aug 13, 2018)

Thank you for your great advice! Louie’s eye is not red and his beak and feet are clear of crust, so I’m hoping if I clean the matted feathers he will be fine. That is good advice to wipe in the direction of feather growth. I don’t have Renu, but will buy some. In the meantime, can I use saline solution? Thank you both so much for your help!👍🏻😊🐦


----------

